# What is with 9 by 14?



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

The Albuquerque OTA digital (CBS and NBC and maybe ABC) show the evening news in 9 by 14 [not 9x12 (aka 3x4) nor 9x16 standards] and the same for Letterman and Leno following. The worst was ER shown in 9x16? inside the 14 wide. Thus no stretch or zoom setting works well.

Is this some new compromise?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to broadcast forum. 

The format the the station broadcasts upconverted standard definition programming in is their choice most of the time. Some stations choose to send 4x3, some choose to do 4x3 with gray sidebars, some choose to stretch the 4x3 image to 16x9, some choose to partially stretch and zoom the 4x3 image to 16x9, and some choose to stretch to 14x9, and leave smaller black sidebars.


----------

